# Vegetarian Keto diet check



## RED_ (Jun 13, 2010)

Howdy all, looking to jump onto Keto (Looking to get rid of the old beer belly), but since im a Vegetarian i need to check my diet out. Not a vegan so diary is fine while were at it. No fish. Diet plan below.



> Keto Diet plans
> 
> Supplements: Multi-Vitamins
> 
> ...


Im 5''8 maybe 9 and weigh 11.2stone. I haven't figured out any measurements which is what i need help in. A lot of people say its hard to find keto food for vegetarians hence why ive spent all my time coming up with this. How much should i eat a day? Looking at the above, it looks like a crap load of food.

Looking to start on a Sunday through to Friday and start the Carb up on Friday night and Saturday. Have no idea what to eat when im not at home either but i can worry about that later. There's a lot of weird stuff too, one website told me i can't have protein either which sounds ridiculous but i have no idea myself.

Anyway would really appreciate any advice.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Do you take protein supps at all?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

No sugar mate, well maybe the tinsyest bit. And watch those peanuts, full of carbs.


----------



## RED_ (Jun 13, 2010)

Cheers, peanuts and sugar are out then. I don't take protein supplements anymore but i could start again if need be for this diet. Still got it around since my brother uses it.

How about amount of food? Does it seem like too much/too little based on my height and weight?


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Some of the more experienced fellas should be able to help you with amounts etc, I'm useless when it comes to all that. I'm surprised youre not taking whey protein though....

I may be wrong but shouldn't protein be higher than fats in keto? Looking at what you've got its hard to tell what youre getting of each.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Just watch the peanuts, I meant. I could not make keto-state until I cut them back severely. Good luck, I can't help more, not a veggie..


----------



## RED_ (Jun 13, 2010)

JamesIre said:


> Some of the more experienced fellas should be able to help you with amounts etc, I'm useless when it comes to all that. I'm surprised youre not taking whey protein though....
> 
> I may be wrong but shouldn't protein be higher than fats in keto? Looking at what you've got its hard to tell what youre getting of each.


I've only been off the protein for 2-3 months so won't be problem taking it up again. Not sure on protein being higher then fats either but i'll do some research into it.



Witch-King said:


> Just watch the peanuts, I meant. I could not make keto-state until I cut them back severely. Good luck, I can't help more, not a veggie..


Fair enough, better to stay off them completely though since im already eating other nuts but i'll look into fat/carb content and decide. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## RED_ (Jun 13, 2010)

Bump, got another question regarding my workout and the diet. Getting mixed stuff from google. I was looking to completely change my workout to about 80% cardio and only enough muscle work to keep them from depleting and keep them firm etc.

Is this a good thing to do? Cardio on Keto is something im unsure about. Keep it to a minimum or is more than normal ok? What if i eat more to allow myself more cardio? Or is that pointless?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looks like allot of carbs? whats all that total cals, fat, pro, carbs in all that ?

i wouldnt change my weight routine on a keto...keep lifting heavyish 12working sets. 20-30min low intensity cardio


----------



## RED_ (Jun 13, 2010)

One thing i don't know is the all the nutrition information on the food, going to have to figure that out over the next few days. First i just had to find food that i could work into an everyday diet. That's going to be a pain in the **** but it has to be done. Planning to start my keto diet on Sunday but we'll see.

I'll stick to a low intense cardio then at the start of my workout.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

your diet has WAY to many carbs... Keto is VERY difficult as a vegetarian- though if you are lacto-ovo you should be fine.

Drop the nuts- no more than 50g/day- the reason is you can only have MAX 30g of carbs/day.

www.fitday.com

enter your diet choices there- you will get a breakdown of carbs/protein fat.

You need equal GRAMS of protein and fats in each meal as a rule of thumb; your overall fat cals should be 65-70% of cals, carbs 5% OR 30g (whichever is less) and the remainder is protein.

Don't attempt keto without a Blood Glucose monitor- you need to be under 5.6 30min after ANY meal.


----------



## RED_ (Jun 13, 2010)

Cheers for the advice, hate using stuff like fitday because the measurments are all screwed but anyway i'm trying it out. Right paint in the ****. Frankly i think i might just read nutritional info off the product the next time i pop into Tesco and then work it all out from there.

For one, Fitday are saying that there is 12.1g of carbs in one cup of soy milk.. How did they figure that out when Tescos website suggests 0.1g per 100ml for one brand of soy milk. Don't know how im going to input stuff i make myself like the salad so this might take ages.

EDIT: I'll post up a revised diet with figures including my workout times when i figure them out.


----------



## RED_ (Jun 13, 2010)

Right got another diet sorted. Its only a strict 3 square meal one though:

250ml Soy milk = 0.25 // 3 // 55

5 whole eggs = 5 // 25 // 385

2 egg whites = 0.48 // 0.12 // 34

2 tbps flax seed oil = 0 // 28 // 248

1 tbps peanut butter = 3 // 8 // 100

10 Spinach leaves = 3.6 // 0.4 // 23

4 Asparagus spears = 1 // 0 // 11

Mayonaise 200ml = 1.5 // 75 // 680

50ml Olive oil = 0	// 50 // 442

10 Lettuce leaves = // 2 // 0 // 10

Brocolli = 2.7 // 0.2 // 13

Cottage cheese = 3 // 1 // 72

Tofu = 7 // 13 // 175

Total (in order as above): *29.53g Carbs*



*203.72g Fats*








*2248 Calories*


The actual diet plan:



> Breakfast:
> 
> - 2 egg whites
> 
> ...


----------

